# solder or threaded brass valves??



## fast380 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey everybody, great info here. 

I am going to start a repipe in the morning on my own home. I have done part of the house already, but it is time to finish the main part of the house. Any suggestions in general would be great, but in paticular, threaded or solder in ball valves? Is there anywhere else that I should use threaded vs solder in parts?

Thanks Scott


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Solder is better than threaded, IMHO.
Mike


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

stay with the soldered within the house and walls if your outside with stuff threaded is cool. you still have to swet the adapter onto the cooper to thread the valve on anyway.sweting the valves on a lenght of measured pipe makes life easier.when you solder on the horizontal with the brass to copper less chance of solder working its way into the ball or moving around the system.soft solder FLUX makes things go faster and guarentees a solid joint.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd stick with the soldered, that is what the pro plumbers do. Only one connection (solder joint) instead of two (solder plus threaded), and less chance of a leak with a soldered joint than with threads. Keep the ball valve in the closed position while soldering to help prevent distortion, unlike a hose bib or gate valve which has a rubber seat inside and should be opened for soldering.

Most important suggestion for soldering, clean everything, including new fittings and pipe ends, and flux both mating pieces.

If you have to buy a torch head, get one that will burn Mapp gas (yellow cylinders), much hotter and quicker than propane. If you already have propane head just stay with it.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with the previous two posters. 
No point in useing threaded valves unless a special situation arises.
I actually prefer to keep the ball valves open while soldering. I have no idea why, it's just the way I've always done it and I haven't blown a valve out yet. Just avoid overheating the fitting.

The clean and flux everything is good advice. In fact once you clean something try and avoid touching it especially if you wear gloves.

As far as gas goes Aceytlyne > MAPP > Propane


----------

